# what were early compound bows made out of 1980s to 1990s?



## jcs-bowhunter

I had 2 compounds during the 80s. Outers Astro compound from 1982 with a 2 slabs of fiberglass for limbs, brackets for the wheels and a cast magnesium riser. I still have a 1988 Proline Zepher with a wood riser and fiberglass/wood composite limbs. Typical stuff for our Hair Metal lifestyles.:shade:


----------



## GBG

I have a later Pro-Line Zephyer Magnum and Bear Polar LTD, both with metal risers and fiberglass over wood limbs. The Polar LTD is a double pylon 4-wheeler and very adjustable. Also have a ~1991 Oneida Eagle, metal riser with solid fiberglass power limbs and carbon(?) outer limbs. All three shoot great with fingers-barebow. My heavy bow is a 1992 Jennings Carbon Extreme XLR with metal riser and recurved carbon reinforced fiberglass limbs, 80#@30" or 32". A middle age shoulder won't let me practice enough to shoot confidently barebow, so it wears a peep and open ladder pin sights, but its still my first choice with 700+grain arrows for maximum penetration.


----------



## Stash

The first production compounds starting at the end of the 1960s and early 1970s were either wood or cast magnesium risers with laminated fiberglass/wood limbs. Solid fiberglass limbs were considered "cheap". Some companies experimented with carbon (graphite) for the limbs, but there were problems with glue bonding the carbon with the wood laminations, and the solid carbon limbs were more expensive and no particular improvement over plain fiberglass. 

Risers continued to be cast magnesium, while wood became expensive and as the trend towards narrower grips began, wood risers were simply not strong enough. Late 80s, machined aluminum risers, either extruded or completely milled, started to become the standard. There were some companies making forged risers which were great. I don't know why they were discontinued.

Limbs phased out wood also in the 80s, in favor of solid glass (either milled out of a billet or molded into the proper shape), while some companies continued to make laminated limbs, but out of all glass laminations. Some tried the carbon/glass laminations, but again, no particular advantage.

These days, pretty much all compounds made are machined aluminum risers with solid or laminated fiberglass limbs. Except for some bow grips, wood is entirely out of the picture other than in beginner/children's or traditional archery.

There are always exceptions. Some companies are producing carbon risers, and some are still producing cast magnesium, but they are a tiny part of the market at this time.


----------



## GBG

Correction: the Bear Polar LTD is a Six-wheeler. I forgot about the two tiny idler pullys mounted inside the limb tip brackets and behind the eccentric round wheels. Interesting too, the eccentric wheels are made from a very hard injection moulded plastic, similar to the nylon/plastic composites used in weather proof gun stocks.


----------



## rsw

One major difference between modern and "1980s" old tech was the use of steel cables and dacron string material. The first synthetic cabling was introduced in the latter 80s as I recall. Wood laminated limbs were sensitive to the sun and could easily be de-laminated if left in a hot trunk. They would also fluctuate slightly in draw weight on days where the sun warmed significantly during the day. Steel cables demanded the use of dacron strings which would "give" a little on the shot. A string without give would quickly pop off the molded aluminum string attachments on the steel cables or even break the steel cable at the mounting point.


----------



## archerm3

I wouldnt consider 80's to be considered "Early" compounds...70's maybe.


----------



## hellokittylynn3

*Proline Tornado XR Magnum Compound Bow*

Hello to everyone who is more knowledgeable about compound bow hunting!

I background knowledge is based solely on deer hunting through the use of a handy 12 gauge shot gun. With no prior knowledge about bow hunting, I am sadly of no help to my 15yr old son who was recently given a compound bow by my Dad. 

We took his bow into a local archery store where we were told that this bow was more for target practice not actually hunting. 

Our question is this 
What price would you place on a Pro Line Compound Bow (never used not even for practice!) Yup, my Dad purchased it back in the 80’s and placed it into a plastic bow case and forgot about it.

• Proline Tornado XR Magnum Compound Bow
• Cam-Core Laminated Limbs
• Made in the U.S.A Hastings Michigan 49058
• I have attached pictures

How much would you say this bow is worth?


----------

